# 2002 Chrysler 300M Special (Blue Knight)



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

Well...here is the beginning of my build log. Please be patient as I try to organize and post pictures of the build. I am so excited that I am able to hear my car again.  It sounds really good so far.

Here is a list of the equipment/options installed:

Alpine IVA-W205 head unit w/satellite radio and GPS
Alpine PXA-H701 DSP
Mosconi AS200.4 amplifiers (2)
Jordan JX125NG mid-bass drivers (2)
Hertz Mille ML280 tweeters (2)
Focal 27V2 FA subwoofers (3)
Stinger SPP1200 auxiliary battery
Stinger SPS60 60A power supply (integrated w/external plug)
Stinger SPC505 5 farad cap
Ipod cable
Remote tuning cable
60 feet of LED strip lighting
Varad LED lighting in wheel wells, engine bay, and trunk
Varad LED underbody lighting kit
Stinger 4 guage power wire throughout
Stinger fuse and distribution blocks



















Elite Audio of Spartanburg, SC (Joe Zelano and Eric Parker) gets all of the credit for the build. Eric spent many hours designing and building a masterpiece. :thumbsup:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I've heard great things about the car Brian, you going to make it to Finals this year? I would love to have a listen.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> I've heard great things about the car Brian, you going to make it to Finals this year? I would love to have a listen.


I sure hope so. Going to the Vinny this weekend.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Good luck, I wont be able to make it. Have my own party in Pottsville to throw on Sunday


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

oohhhh so it was your car Eric posted on FB...very nice

lets see pics of the front

what class are you in again?


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> oohhhh so it was your car Eric posted on FB...very nice
> 
> lets see pics of the front
> 
> what class are you in again?


I will be posting a full build soon. I am in Street class.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

mays316 said:


> I will be posting a full build soon. I am in *Street class*.


WHEW!!!
thats a relief


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

mays316 said:


> I sure hope so. Going to the Vinny this weekend.


Will you be giving demos? I'd love to hear that thing. Sure looks nice!


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> Will you be giving demos? I'd love to hear that thing. Sure looks nice!


Sure.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Head Unit*

Installation of an Alpine IVA-W205 head unit in the factory location. The console has been modified to accommodate a double din unit. The console has been molded with fiberglas and bondo to fit the head unit. The former OEM CD player was removed and replaced with an Elite logo on plexiglass that is backlit with blue neon. Unfortunately, I do not have pictures of the custom console build.

The after market harness wires are soldered and protected with heat shrink.



















The wiring is loomed and taped.










The head unit is mounted in the factory location in the factory screw holes using safety screws.










The head unit is strapped to an internal bracket previously used by the OEM unit to provide support to the rear of the unit.










A bypass switch has been mounted in the ashtray to provide power to the entire system when the key is not in the ignition.










*Completed install*

The custom console has been painted to match the car exterior.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw the size of that install book so I know you have LOTS more pics to share


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Saw this car at Vinny the other day. Definitely caught my attention. Never got to hear it, but I'm interested. Moar pics please


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> I saw the size of that install book so I know you have LOTS more pics to share


They are coming. It does take time to post this stuff. :sweatdrop:


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Steering Wheel Controls*

The steering wheel controls are integrated into the system using a PAC module. The module cabling is soldered, taped, and loomed.




























The wires in the steering column surround are soldered, taped, and loomed.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Tweeters*

Hertz Mille ML280 tweeters have been installed in the factory location. The build pictures show the OEM sails which have since been replaced with upgraded OEM mesh sails.

The tweeter housing and nut are made of machined aluminum. The wiring is heatshrinked for protection.



















Sound deadening material has been used to reduce resonance and reflection.



















Wiring is loomed and heat shrinked. The polarity is color-coded for easy service. The tweeter is mounted with safety screws.










A quick disconnect has been integrated into the wiring to allow for easy removal of the tweeter.










*Completed install*

The original "Infinity" logo on the sails has been replaced with the "Elite" logo.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Mid-bass*

Jordan JX125NG 6" mid-bass drivers have been installed in the factory location.

Baffles have been built to reduce the speaker air space. The baffles fit behind the door panels and are attached to the internal door panel.



















The speaker opening in the door panel has been padded to reduce resonance. Sound deadening material has been inserted into the baffles. The speaker wiring has been loomed and the ends have been color-coded with heat shrink to denote polarity.










Aluminum rings have been machined to provide a rigid mounting surface for the speakers. 










The inner holes are used to mount the ring to the baffle.










The outer holes are used to mount the speaker to the ring. The speaker is mounted with safety screws.










*Completed install*


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice. I had a friend who used to have a 300m. He was building a whole new dash for it, then scrapped it and then totalled the car. 

The split loom on the speaker wires is some of the smallest I've ever seen.

Looking forward to more.

Jay


----------



## Scooter-Man (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice build, I pondered how you did the door speakers. The door panel mount style the LH carries makes for a real weak bass output. Looks great!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

interesting...


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Power Flow*

A 160 amp alternator from a 2002 Dodge Intrepid Police Cruiser has been installed to provide more power to the system.










A 700 amp battery has been installed.










A 150 amp fuse has been mounted 16 inches from the battery. 4 gauge wire is run throughout the system. Heat shrink covers the loom and the terminals at the fuse block. 



















The power wire runs through a grommet into the inner wheel well.










The power wire is routed through the inner wheel well. The wheel well shroud covers and protects the cable. The power wire is loomed and c-clamped.





































The power wire is loomed all the way to the fuse. It runs through a grommet for extra protection as it enters the vehicle in the passenger foot space.



















The power wire is loomed, wire-tied, and c-clamped throughout the vehicle. Red wire ties are used to denote the power cable.























































Distribution blocks are used to distribute power to various systems.










A 60 amp power supply has been mounted in the trunk.



















The power supply external connector is installed through an existing port in the trunk. It has been sealed and capped.























































The power wires are routed through custom channels to the auxiliary battery. Fuse blocks and distribution blocks are installed in easy to access locations.





































The power wires are grounded to the undercarriage of the vehicle through grommets leading out of the spare tire well on both sides.










The mount points have been ground to bare metal.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Inside Wiring*

The speaker, signal, and accessory wires are loomed, wire-tied, and c-clamped throughout the vehicle. Blue wire ties and tape denote signal. Yellow wire ties denote accessory (neon, LED, and remote turn on). Green wire ties denote speaker.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll have to say, the loom and color coded straps do look clean.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Sound Deadening*

The front doors and door panels have been dampened to eliminate vibrations and reflections. The doors are definitely quiet and a lot heavier. Felt has been placed between the door lock plungers and the door panel to eliminate vibrations.




























The rear doors and door panels have been dampened to eliminate vibrations.



















The rear deck and pillars have been dampened to eliminate vibrations.




























All of the area behind the rear seats including the trunk have been dampened to eliminate vibrations.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Amp Rack*

Frame for the amp.




























Panels have been fabricated to provide a border for the processor and capacitor as well as to protect the cable connections.



















The equipment has been painted to match the car's exterior color.










The front cover for the amp rack has been fabricated with fiberglass and bondo. Plexiglas inserts have been wedged between matching wood rings to allow for LED lighting.





































An accent piece has been mounted behind the panel to provide for a place to mount steel mesh for protection. LED lighting is integrated into the accent piece.










The front panel has been covered in charcoal vinyl. The accent piece and the processor/capacitor covers have been covered in tan vinyl.










*Completed install*


----------



## Scooter-Man (Jan 22, 2008)

Truly enjoying this install / build. Very nice work.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

That's just a porn install what you have made, dude.










Simply beautiful, very nice....


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

very nice build indeed


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

This install is sucks!!

Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

That is a nice install!good work elite!im sure it sounds as good as it looks! I've noticed a trend lately,and I wonder if anybody is doing anything about it,? I see all of these really nice components being used and when poeple mount the tweeters, all they do is mount tweeter and put panel back together.there is a neat little trick(can be used on all drivers).take modeling clay and mass damp the tweets (backs of them) and the baffle they are bolted or mounted to.this can be done to the frames of all the drivers.it reduces harmonics and resonances created by the drivers themselves.ive used this method quite a bit in the past,and I know Gary Biggs used a fair amount of clay damping as well.even if you don't hear a difference it can still be used to garner points from judges. Once again nice job.love the trunk!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yea very cool install. would have been better if you had used tech flex instead of split loom - but very clean. impressive that you repainted the amps. i was scared to take mine apart haha.


----------



## TREOUSAMPS_GP (Dec 24, 2009)

very nice i also have a 300m and cant wait to do mine currently waiting for a new door panel. The previous owner didnt know that there were 3 screws on the bottom of the door and ripped the door off. Also had been broken in other places. Cant wait to see more pics on this would love Exterior pics


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

quick question does painting the amp covers affect the amps ability to dissipate heat in any way?


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Brian, the car is looking good, its has come a long way. Been following it for years over on 300mclub.org. I'm a fellow Deep Sapphire Blue Special owner myself.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

TREOUSAMPS_GP said:


> Cant wait to see more pics on this would love Exterior pics


My cardomain site (in my signature) has a lot of exterior pictures. I will be updating the audio upgrade pictures after this build log is complete.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

shutmdown said:


> quick question does painting the amp covers affect the amps ability to dissipate heat in any way?


It should not. The vents are still open. The last two amps I have had were painted and did not have any issues.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

are you going to the triple point show in a few weeks? neil wanted to hear your car at the last show, but he did not get a chance. he said that it looks way better in person. good job


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

ragnaroksq said:


> are you going to the triple point show in a few weeks? neil wanted to hear your car at the last show, but he did not get a chance. he said that it looks way better in person. good job


Yes. I will be judging. My car will be there and available for listening.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

awesome. can't wait to get a demo.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Subwoofers*

The subwoofer cabinet is designed to fit within the confines of the trunk space. The curves in the cabinet are built to go around the strut towers.




























The subwoofers are mounted at different angles.



















The sub cabinet is prepped for fiberglass.




























The sub cabinet has been covered in fiberglass and bondo.










The sub cabinet has been primed.










Grommets have been installed for the speaker wiring.










The rear sub cover panel is made of 3 wood panels.




























A groove is cut into the bottom of the cabinet for wiring.



















The sub cabinet has been painted to match the exterior of the car.



















The rear cover panel has LED lighting integrated.










Steel mesh is used to cover the opening of the panel. A wood frame is built onto the mesh for a lighted Elite logo.





































The rear seats provide protection to the subwoofers. The seat support frame has been modified to integrate a lighted Elite logo and a wood panel has been molded into the frame to cover the sub cabinet.










Plexiglas has been cut for LED lighting.



















LED wiring has been run through channels in the panel.










A top level panel has been added to sandwich the LED lighting in the middle.



















The new panel is molded into the rear seat support frame.




























Pieces have been cut to prepare for a lighted Elite logo.










The ring is integrated into the support frame.




























The completed frame is covered in the same material as the back of the seat to maintain consistency.










*Completed install.*


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

ragnaroksq said:


> awesome. can't wait to get a demo.


The car has had very little tuning since the new build was completed. I am running mostly on settings from 2010 finals. It sounds great, but it will be getting much better once it has a lot more tuning. The new Mosconi amps have done wonders on focus and clarity. See you at the show! :rockon:


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

ragnaroksq said:


> awesome. can't wait to get a demo.


It is certainly worth listening to. I heard it at Vinny and it was very nice indeed. I hope to hear it again at finals.

It didn't dawn on me at the time that the amps were painted to match the car color. The lighting makes them look darker, so i just thought they were some special modlel or something. I think I'd be afraid to paint those things 

The install pics don't do it justice, you have to see it in person. If anybody didn't like it at that show it was probably because they were distracted by my ugly truck sitting next to it


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

mays316 said:


> *Mid-bass*
> 
> Jordan JX125NG 6" mid-bass drivers have been installed in the factory location.
> 
> Baffles have been built to reduce the speaker air space. The baffles fit behind the door panels and are attached to the internal door panel.


Brian,
What was the thinking with this small door enclosure? Is the Jordan driver optimized for this? How well is this small enclosure working out for you in terms of midbass production and clarity in the midrange? 

Just wondering...as we both know the stock design of the driver mounted to plastic playing into the door panel is about the worst one can imagine.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

WLDock said:


> Brian,
> What was the thinking with this small door enclosure? Is the Jordan driver optimized for this? How well is this small enclosure working out for you in terms of midbass production and clarity in the midrange?
> 
> Just wondering...as we both know the stock design of the driver mounted to plastic playing into the door panel is about the worst one can imagine.


The baffles had to be created to deal with the "open air" issue that the door panel creates. I could not get any speakers to crossover below 80hz without major resonance in the door panel. The clarity was not very good either. Once the baffles were added, the performance got a lot better. Shortly, after the baffles were added, I upgraded the mid-bass drivers to the Jordans. The Jordan driver works great in the enclosure. I was able to drop my crossover to 45hz. The new amps have only enhanced the focus and clarity coming from the speakers. I believe the Jordan's are the best mid-bass I have used. They are very fragile, so you have to make sure the mounting surface is completely flat or you will cause a rub in the voice coil and eventually ruin the speaker (happened to me once because the baffle was not flat).


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

what craftsmanship,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Aux Battery-Spare Tire*

The spare tire well has been integrated into the system. The space below the original spare tire is now being used to house a second battery and all of the fusing for the rear install.










Pieces have been built to fit snuggly into the inner space of the spare tire.





































Battery box and base of enclosure.










Support ring for spare tire. Grooves have been cut into the ring to allow for cables to be routed securely.



















An enclosure has been built to house fuses and LED lighting.





































The enclosure is covered in fiberglass and bondo.



















Holes have been cut into the enclosure for access to the fuses.










Flaps have been cut to provide a solid surface inside the enclosure.




























Trunk mat has been wrapped around the base.










Power distribution blocks have been mounted around the base.










Power and accessory wiring is routed through the secure channels.










Aluminum terminals have been made to redirect the power wire away from the wheel. 



















White LED lighting is mounted inside the fuse channel. Blue LED lighting is mounted around the battery.










The battery has been painted to match the rest of the equipment. A plexiglas panel has been created to cover the battery terminals.










The original spare tire is covering the new enclosure.










A floor has been molded to cover the wheel well. A hole has been cut into the floor to expose the wheel.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

For me the spare tire deal was the coolest part of this install. When you first see it you don't really notice that it really is the wheel you are looking it. Certainly the most creative spare tire integration I've ever seen.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> For me the spare tire deal was the coolest part of this install. When you first see it you don't really notice that it really is the wheel you are looking it. Certainly the most creative spare tire integration I've ever seen.


I completely agree....rest of the install was cool but that Battery and fusing build and display under the spare is ****ing awesome!:rockon:


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

Woow
That’s a really original idea to give the battery and the fuse holders such a nice place.
But what I really think you should do is to finish up the spare wheel...I’m talkin’ about the 5 holes for the screws and the center-cap.
Maybe you can add a little plexi plate in the center-cap with a logo, and maybe a LED-light underneath.
And maybe you can spray the screws in the same color of your subbox, and mount them from below into the wheel.
That’s my opinion, and I know tastes are different, but I’d just wanted to share mine.
As for the rest I think this is a really unique install, and I’m lookin’ forward for more pictures. Think I see will really stay in my head for things I’ll be doing in the future.
Nice!


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Upper Trunk*


----------



## mays316 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Additional Pictures*


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Brian sir, it was great seating down and cheating with you at the finals. 

Congrats on the Championship in the Street Class and the Award for best install.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

We battled it out, with everything ending in less than one point difference. Congrats man on your Championship!


----------

